# 480 on a 240 panel



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

thats the kinda stuff you wish you hadn't seen. but you did and you know about it, which sucks for you


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll just bet it did run like a striped azz ape for awhile.

:laughing:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Well ya, phase to phase 240 is 480, duh.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

I did not check, but it may have been just 277 on the coil. Maybe, but I doubt it. It probably would have lasted more than a day.

I will definitely check it out when I put in the new parts tomorrow. However, I don't remember seeing a neutral pulled in with the phases.

Hell, I am not really sure there is a ground pulled in. Might take longer than I thought. Good thing is that it is only about 15' from the panel.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

Oh, he half ass wrapped his wire nuts with black tape too. :lol:


----------



## Tom45acp (Sep 6, 2011)

This place wasn't a sawmill was it? Here in the Mountain State, I've seen more than one installation like that in sawmills and they usually use some green for one of the phases.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

No, but in a previous life it was a maint facility for rail cars.

Stay tuned for an update. Wow.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

It's pretty bad. Looks I've got some work to do.

But, there IS a EGC with the compressor feed I mentioned before. Ties right back to the "480" panel.








#10 self tapper - that's ok right.:huh:



Here is the service entrance.

See that 4th conductor? It is tied to the incoming messenger wire, which is tied to the ground rod at the pole with #6 solid.










Here is where it goes.









No need to be concerned with good metal to metal contact and a proper fastener right.

Underside.










And it goes to here. That's the extent of the grounding, other than the interconnected emt.









That's a single phase 480 - 240/120 transformer on the right. No bond for the neutral. Hell, it's worked for decades this way. Must not need it anyway.





Previous hack.








Paint is conductive, right?



:blink:


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

Not sure what is going on here. That looks like 2-1/2" pvc and a 3/4 pipe nipple.








No ground rod here either.



Where is the puke smiley face??
:wallbash:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Good looking work............why would you ever change that stuff??


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Wait a minute. Is the panel with the Siemens QP push in breakers in the top pic the one fed with 480v?? If so, that's crazy. I wouldn't touch it without replacing it. I've seen 240v panels fed with 480 but they were at least bolt in breakers.


----------

